# One orange whale and a bunch of tris



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love this guy's color and temperament:





A group of young tri bucks:





















Group of tri does:













My best (not that good, but a sweetie) black buck:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the tri's! You can always send a few my way


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Love the tri's... they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

lol @ whale, you weren't kidding! :lol: 
I am rather envious of your tricolours.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, once more. Yeah, they are some pretty crazee looking mousies. I noticed in this litter all sorts of head shapes and ear placement. I may have to start culling some of the weirder looking ones, like the doe on the right side in one pic (#15) whose head is almost birdlike. I am starting to be more selective in my breeding, at least. Adamant is being bred to Adamantine, who was sired by him. I'm speculating on at least one other tri match to be decided in the nest couple of days, though I'll probably make two pairings if only for the security of having an extra lactating doe to use in case of emergency. I've got only one litter expected in the next week or so. I do want to improve on the blue tris I've got in the last couple of generations. I finally have a really deep dark blue that is definitely blue and not just an off-tone black in the form of a young buck who should carry the tri factor(s).

Whatever happens, I'm not done yet with the tricolors and all the other odd things that come along with them.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it me, or do the blacks seem really dark black? I meant, my blacks tend to start looking a little brownish as adults. Is it just poor pet store genetics, and how do I get that magnificent black?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you talking to me? The marked blacks that I get in my tri litters are pretty high contrast, but I also get a lot of light hairs, almost enough to call it silvering, in some of them. The tri thingie mimics a lot of recessive characteristics even when you know your meeces don't cary them, and it's a source of wonder and a bit of frustration. 'Poor' blacks can be caused by a number of things in non-tris. aaBb can show as an off shade, and so on down the line in all the other loci. I do have a smear of extreme black running through my lines due to having a pair extreme blacks years ago. They wouldn't produce a litter for me, but the male did give me some interesting offspring, including Monster, a black/exteme black hybrid who was a foot long. I know the extreme gene is still working as I see overly dark argentes from time to time. The ones that are bright orange have a true blue base and are fabulous, if faulty by show standards. I have used them from time to time to pump up the intensity of my fawn meeces.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the tris but your orange mouse looks quite like my Marx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for answering about the blacks. I'm new to breeding and I never guessed how complicated it would be!


----------

